# Playing around... stuffed up settings



## noobbuild (Jan 5, 2009)

I was looking at an overclocking forums and they recommended to use clockgen and CPU-Z to overclock, so i downloaded these tools to see what they were like.

When i first opened Clockgen I had no clue what to do, i was stupid to not read the instructions before attempting to overclock. I opened PPL setup and PPL control and moved the slider up and down a bit now its stuck on these settings. But surprisingly my computer seems to be running a little bit faster then before even the the FBS is lower than 200mhz

I have a Pentium D 2.8ghz processor ECS Asterope2 OEM motherboard 
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock	200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth	6400 MB/s

Please help me restore my original CPU settings or tell me how to overclock safely.


----------



## 77kissko77 (Feb 4, 2009)

when you just reboot your computer it should be set back to your default values..and i dont like the idea overclock via software..you should overclock from BIOS..

you should do a lot of research before overclocking..
there is lot of overclocking guides and articles on the web..
good luck with overclocking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

each time you reboot your computer will restore to the proper stock settings when you are using software to overclock

you can also use the "load optimized defaults" in the bios when you "think" a setting may have stuck in the bios

PLL voltages can be very harmful to your cpu if sent too high ............ best to research and find out what is the safe range of your individual cpu


----------

